# Two Awesome 300 Weatherby's



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

Wife said I needed to clean out the safe to make room, for my new stopper a 505 Gibbs.

1- Super Rare Weatherby 300 Mark V heavy barrel (bull) from factory, not a mark on it, fantastic wood with Buehler Mounts, 26 in. barrel, USA made . 
$ 1,299.00.

2- Stainless Weatherby 300 Mark V, 26 in barrel with Bausch and Lomb 3X9X40 stainless. Japanese made $ 1,075.00.



PM me with any questions and will upload pics shortly. NO DISAPPOINTMENTS on either one of the rifles.


----------

